# Autolack als Chrom erscheinen lassen



## jensen (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin mir sicher daß ihr mir helfen könnt. Die Suchfunktion habe ich schon bemüht, aber leider nix passendes gefunden.

Wie bekomme ich ein lackiertes Auto so hin, daß es wie verchromt erscheint, nur mit Nutzung der Helligkeitswerte, also ohne Verläufe aufzutragen oder so etwas? Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Dankee!
Jensen


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

mmh, es ist ja nich nur, dass es Chrommässig aussieht, sondern dass dann ja auch etwas drin gespiegelt wird. Wenn du vor dme Auto stehst, dann musste auch beachten, dass du dann halt so deinen Umriss sehen kannst!

mmh, sonst kann ich dir nich so sehr helfen ;( sry!


----------



## jensen (21. April 2004)

Mit der Spiegelung ist schon einleuchtend, also sollte der Autolack schonmal ziemlich glänzen. Aber das muss gehen.  Der Wagen hier  war dunkelblau.


----------



## Lobi (21. April 2004)

Hast du davon das Originalbild?


----------



## Company_Q (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jensen _
> *Mit der Spiegelung ist schon einleuchtend, also sollte der Autolack schonmal ziemlich glänzen. Aber das muss gehen.  Der Wagen hier  war dunkelblau. *



Wow, hast du das Auto wirklich von dem dunkel Blau auf dieses Chromglänzend manipuliert? Dass könnte mir mal helfen, kannst du da ein kurzes Tut schreiben?

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## jensen (21. April 2004)

@Company_Q: dann würde ich nicht fragen wie's geht, oder? 

@Lobi: das Original hab ich zur Zeit nur in kleinerem Format, aber ich versuch grad dranzukommen.

jensen

EDIT: das Originalbild etwas kleiner sieht man  hier.  Der Wagen ist aber schwarz, nicht blau.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

Hallihallo.

*Ein* Rezept zur Färbung von Autos:

1.) Ebene duplizieren
2.) Bild --> Tonwertkorrektur (Strg-L)
3.) Den mittleren Pfeil ziemlich weit nach links ziehen, je nach Belieben
4.) Radiergummi (E) nehmen und um das Auto alles wieder in Ausgangspunkt herstellen. Achtung bei dem Rahmen des Autos, da musst Du näher ranzoomen und ne kleinere Spitze nehmen.
5.) Evtl. noch mit Strg-U einfärben

Herausgekommen ist in 10Minuten Arbeit dies:
(Kritikpunkt: nicht so feine Ausarbeitung der Scheiben, Rücklicht; mit mehr Zeit geht da noch einiges )


----------



## Lobi (21. April 2004)

In Gold...







Karosse maskieren
selektive Farbkorrektur - grautöne - schwarzregler nach ganz links
Farbton Sättigung auf gewünschte Farbe einstellen (färben anklicken)
Gradiationskurve unegfähr so wie bei der Chromschrift einstellen
und dann noch mit Helligkeit Kontrast etwas nachregeln

Fertig


----------



## Senfdose (22. April 2004)

ich würd mir erstmal die Karosse von dem Auto mit den Pfad Werkzeug freistellen
damit die Konturen nicht so verwischen!


----------



## Lobi (22. April 2004)

Ich erweitere meine Auswahl immer um einen px und gehe dann nochmal auf weiche Auswahlkante 1 px gerade DAMIT die Konturen etwas weicher sind.

Auf deinem  Bild sieht das Auto sehr "aufgesetzt" aus.

die Farbe ist geil!


----------



## jensen (22. April 2004)

Ich denke 1 px weiche Auswahlkante ist ok. Bei senfdose's Bild ist jetze noch der Pfad zu sehen, das irritiert etwas.

jensen


----------



## Senfdose (22. April 2004)

Nu naj das ist Geschmackssache ich würd eher genauer Freistellen bei Retusche am Menschen usw, ist das mit der  weichen Kante ok! oder wie würde das mit so einer verwischten Kante aussehn . nunja wie gesagt ist halt Geschmack!


----------



## d-minded (22. April 2004)

Ich hab ein Auto, das leider nicht so einen schönen Glanz hat, also funktionieren all die Tipps hier nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen besseren Glanz hinbekomme? Das Auto ist ziemlich matt.


----------



## holzoepfael (23. April 2004)

Hi all ! 

Also, in solchen sachen bin ich voll der Anfänger und wollte mal fragen, ob ich das richtig gemacht habe.
Habe das Auto ausgeschnitten, auf einen tranparenten Hintergrund getan, die Scheiben wegradiert und alles was nicht zum Lack gehoert, dann habe ich die Gradiationskurven, Kontrast und Helligkeit angewendet. Danach habe ich das ganze auf mein Original getan, danach noch Ebenenfilter angewandt und das ist dann dabei rausgekommen:


----------



## zirag (23. April 2004)

Sieht doch super aus 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Super? Teuer


----------



## d-minded (23. April 2004)

Noch 2 kleine Anmerkungen:
1. Die Rückleuchten musst du auch noch "ausradieren", die sind seltsam gefärbt...
2. Die Scheiben sehen irgendwie unrealistisch aus, keine Ahnung wieso.

Ansonsten sieht es wirklich super UND teuer aus


----------



## ephiance (25. April 2004)

Hi,
Nimm ein wenig weniger kräftigere Farben fürs nächste mal. Die Farbe sieht extrem unrealistisch aus und könnte so niemals auf einem Foto erscheinen, es sei denn man ist surrealer Fotograf und hat die entsprechenden Mittel, wonach dieses Foto aber nicht grade aussieht 

mfg


----------



## Lobi (25. April 2004)

Also ich schliesse mich d-mindets Komment voll an!

Ansonsten... schöne saubere Arbeit!


----------



## jensen (25. April 2004)

@d-minded: nicht die Scheiben, sondern die Karosse wirkt unrealistisch. wie ephiance schon sagte, liegt es an der zu satten farbgebung.

jensen


----------



## Robi-G (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Hallihallo.
> 
> Ein Rezept zur Färbung von Autos:
> ...



hi ho
hab mal versucht genau so wie du es beschrieben hast es zu machen! aber mein lack wird mehr weiß wie chrom! hab mal mit dem pfeil bei tonwertkorrektur rumgespielt aber nix ging! immer zu weiß

kannst du mir nicht helfen? vielleicht ein genaueren tut mit den anzeigen der pfeile oder so! meld dich mal in ICQ oder so!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Natürlich helfe ich Dir gern. 
Es kann aber auch schon an der Grundfarbe des Autos liegen. Wenn Du einen eher matten Farbton hast, wirst Du mit Sicherheit den gewünschten Chromeffekt nicht so gut hinbekommen, als mit einem glänzendem Auto.
Melde Dich einfach mal bei mir: 138289980

Gruss


----------

